# My 14 days Vacation in Greece



## surapon (Jan 23, 2014)

Dear Friends.
In 2011, I have a long Vacation trip in Greece, The Whole country, including at beautiful Santorini Island too.
Here are the sample of Greece in my point of views, just 4 Photos at this time. But if my friends want to see more, Please let me know, I have more photos in very difference point of views.

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 31, 2014)

Dear Surapon,

Do post some more photos ... I plan on going to Greece (or Safari in Masai Mara ... still not usre), maybe towards the end of this year or early next year ... so its nice to see some photos of CR members in Greece.


----------



## surapon (Jan 31, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dear Surapon,
> 
> Do post some more photos ... I plan on going to Greece (or Safari in Masai Mara ... still not usre), maybe towards the end of this year or early next year ... so its nice to see some photos of CR members in Greece.



Thanks , Dear Rienz my friend.
Greece is one of the most beautiful country in this world, but one of the most dusty place too--- just 3-4 times rain per year.-----THAT mean, Please bring more than 1 camera with the Lenses that you will use for each day----Just change the Lens in your bedroom of the hotel only, If you start to change the lens out door-- You will create the UFO on the sky----Ha, Ha, Ha-----No Big Tripods in Greece trip, They not allow ant tripods or monopod on the public area/ Museum or old City. ( because they afraid that the sharp legs of tripods will destroy the 5000 years old stone floor finish----NO, No flashes allow in side all museum, BUT YOU CAN TAKE ANY PHOTOS/ with out flash in all of museum ----YES, The Tiny Tripods / Table top Tripos is allow---That I use my Table top tripods on the ground and take the Night time Photos of the Old City.
Yes, We must have a bottle of water on our belt all the time---That is the MUST.
Have Fun, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 31, 2014)

Greece is one of the most beautiful country in this world, but one of the most dusty place too--- just 3-4 times rain per year.


----------



## surapon (Jan 31, 2014)

Greece is one of the most beautiful country in this world, but one of the most dusty place too--- just 3-4 times rain per year.


----------



## surapon (Jan 31, 2014)

Greece is one of the most beautiful country in this world, but one of the most dusty place too--- just 3-4 times rain per year.


----------



## surapon (Jan 31, 2014)

Greece is one of the most beautiful country in this world, but one of the most dusty place too--- just 3-4 times rain per year.


----------



## surapon (Jan 31, 2014)

Greece is one of the most beautiful country in this world, but one of the most dusty place too--- just 3-4 times rain per year.


----------



## surapon (Jan 31, 2014)

Greece is one of the most beautiful country in this world, but one of the most dusty place too--- just 3-4 times rain per year.


----------



## surapon (Jan 31, 2014)

Greece is one of the most beautiful country in this world, but one of the most dusty place too--- just 3-4 times rain per year.


----------



## surapon (Jan 31, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Thanks you so much that You have visit my Post.
If you want to see more Greece Photos, Please g to the Links below.
Thanksssss.
Surapon

https://surapon.shutterfly.com/pictures/17616

https://surapon.shutterfly.com/pictures/24730

https://surapon.shutterfly.com/pictures/17421

https://surapon.shutterfly.com/pictures/16809

https://surapon.shutterfly.com/pictures/15985

https://surapon.shutterfly.com/pictures/15081

https://surapon.shutterfly.com/pictures/14443

https://surapon.shutterfly.com/pictures/13709

https://surapon.shutterfly.com/pictures/12768


----------



## m (Jan 31, 2014)

hey surapon, nice images
looks like you had an awesome time in greece =)


Some of them looked way too contrasty on my screen though. 
I have to admit, it's not calibrated, so I can't really tell what the real image looks like.

I gave it a try and quickly tweaked one in LR, hope you don't mind.
contrast -30
shadows +70
plus a few brush strokes for light, shadows and clarity to taste

There's not too much to be found in the darkness of a jpg.
I had to apply some noise reduction as the shadows spawned a lot of noise-colors when brightened up.
This will look better when applied to a raw file, I guess.

But even the jpg provided details in the trees, the plant to the left and the ruins in the front right.


----------



## surapon (Jan 31, 2014)

m said:


> hey surapon, nice images
> looks like you had an awesome time in greece =)
> 
> 
> ...



WOW, WOW, WOW---Dear M, my friend
You have the mgic touch, and You have high tech Brain. Thank again for your revise Photos , which look a lot better.
For Me, Low tech Person, I just shoot the way that camera produce, Just Setting in the Camera, And Plus use CPL Filter/ or Special Effected Filter.
Yes, After see your Revise Photo, I must go back to school to learn Photoshop , More.
Thanksssss.
Have a great Weekend.
Surapon


----------



## m (Jan 31, 2014)

surapon said:


> For Me, Low tech Person, I just shoot the way that camera produce, Just Setting in the Camera, And Plus use CPL Filter/ or Special Effected Filter.



There's nothing wrong with being low tech.
When I went to southern europe, I anticipated harsh light and packed some rolls of black and white film.

Photoshop is a complex tool and it takes a lot of time to understand it.
If you want something simpler, try Lightroom.
If you do not want to edit your images (replace the sky, for example), it is a great tool to get a lot more out of your raw files.
You can edit multiple images at the same time.

have a nice weekend, too


----------



## surapon (Jan 31, 2014)

m said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > For Me, Low tech Person, I just shoot the way that camera produce, Just Setting in the Camera, And Plus use CPL Filter/ or Special Effected Filter.
> ...



Thousand Thanks, Dear M, my friend.
Every time that I come to read all Posts in CR. I learn so many things/ Many New Ideas from all of our friends and Friend like You.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## eml58 (Jan 31, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dear Surapon,
> 
> Do post some more photos ... I plan on going to Greece (or Safari in Masai Mara ... still not usre), maybe towards the end of this year or early next year ... so its nice to see some photos of CR members in Greece.



Hi Rienz, just wanted to mention, the Masai Mara is a year round destination, no doubt, beautiful wildlife all year round, but, if your wanting to see the Wildebeest Migration you need to consider the timing more, Late August through November is the general timing, I was in both the Serengeti & Masai Mara in September/October of 2013, timing was perfect for the Mara River Crossing on the Masai Mara side.

Lovely Images as well Surapon, Greece is a place I will visit at some point, still on the to do list.


----------



## Niki (Jan 31, 2014)

a beautiful place!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 1, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Surapon,
> ...


Hi eml58 ... thanks for the tip ... here in Qatar we will be getting 9 days off (including weekends) during the first week of October this year, so if we make up our mind for Masai Mara then it will be during that time ... if it is for Greece then it will be between December / Jan..
My eldest son and I are rooting for Masai Mara... Wife and the youngest son are rooting for Greece ... that leaves us with our second son, who has the all important vote that can swing it in my or my wife's favor ... I plan on bribing gifting him with a PS4 at the most opportune time ;D

At the moment, this is the tentative itinerary ... any comments/recommendations from your side are most welcome:
Itinerary
Day 1: Nairobi On arrival in Nairobi, meet and assist and transfer to the hotel. Rest of the day is at leisure or choose from a selection of optional excursions (book and pay locally.) Overnight at Nairobi Serena Hotel.
Day 2: Nairobi - Samburu Drive to Samburu National Reserve. Afternoon game drive until sunset. Overnight at Samburu Intrepids. (B, L, D)
Day 3: Samburu Full day game-drives enable you to see wildlife unique to this arid yet beautiful part of Kenya. Overnight at Samburu Intrepids. (B, L, D)
Day 4: Samburu - Mount Kenya Drive to Mount Kenya region. On a clear day see the magnificent mountain in its full splendour. Overnight at Serena Mountain Lodge. (B, L, D)
Day 5: Mount Kenya - Lake Nakuru Drive past the Aberdares mountain range to the floor of the Great Rift Valley, destination Lake Nakuru. Game drive in the afternoon. Overnight at Lake Nakuru Lodge. (B, L, D)
Day 6: Mount Kenya - Masai Mara Drive to the world famous Masai Mara Game Reserve arriving in time for lunch. Afternoon game drive until sunset. Overnight at Mara Serena Lodge. (B, L, D)
Day 7: Masai Mara Early morning optional Balloon ride with champagne-style breakfast (at an extra cost) or whole day in Masai Mara with morning and afternoon game drives. Overnight at Mara Serena Lodge. (B, L, D)
Day 8: Masai Mara - Nairobi Drive to Nairobi and transfer to Jomo Kenyatta International airport. (B)


----------



## surapon (Feb 2, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear Friend Rienz.
You will have super FUN on this trip. Please have a super FUN TRIP and SAFE TRIP too.
your friend.
Surapon


----------



## BL (Feb 2, 2014)

Surapon,

Thanks for sharing the wonderful pictures! I visited Santorini in July and your images brought back some wonderful memories. Here's how I remember it 

Cheers!


----------



## surapon (Feb 2, 2014)

BL said:


> Surapon,
> 
> Thanks for sharing the wonderful pictures! I visited Santorini in July and your images brought back some wonderful memories. Here's how I remember it
> 
> Cheers!




WOW, WOW, WOW, Dear BL.
Great Photos and great memory from your trip.
Thanks to share with us.
Have a good Sunday.
Surapon


----------

